# IT'S OFFICIAL, I AM CURSED!!!!



## sos1inmesa

Well I think it's official, I am actually cursed!!! I have been hunting predators for almost 2 years now, and have yet to put one to sleep! I think in the past 2 years I have gone out 40 to 50 times now (3 times in just the past 5 days). I know what you are all thinking, "you have got to be doing something wrong". Well if I am, I have no clue what it is. Here is my checklist of what I know I am doing right:
I go out in full camo
I always take awesome cover making sure my silhouette is unseen
I religiously de-scent myself every outing
I take extreme caution to wind direction and my position
I distance myself well away from the the vehicles I arrive in, and try to hunt where I know people don't go
I try new areas every time
I never re-visit the same area, without letting a good amout of time pass
I try areas close to town, and I try other areas that are hours away from any civilization
I feel somewhat experienced in my distress hand calls (and have at least 10 different hand calls for variety)
I occasionally use an e-caller
Here are my theories of possible reasons for my failures. I'm 29 and don't have any experience (other than my past 2 years of trying and over 100 hours of online research). I've only gone out 1 time with someone experienced who had actually shot one before (still didn't see one though with him). Of all the times I've gone, I've only used decoys 6 times (3 of the times have been in the past week). Maybe possibly my confidence in my hand calls isn't what I think it is, maybe I'm doing it wrong (spent at least 20 hours watching instructional videos though). I feel my distress calls are pretty good, but don't feel my coyote calls are the best (as I'm not educated as to what type coyote calls to be using at what parts of the year). 70% of the areas I go to are somewhat thicker areas here in the Arizona desert, to where my visibility is usually between 100 to 200 yards.

So my purpose for this topic is to find out if I should see a witch doctor, or coyote whisperer, or what? One thing I do have going for me is I have jumped in head first and have no plans of giving up!!! I just need to get numero uno under my belt. I guess this topic is also good for anyone out there feeling bad cause they are having bad luck, cause I doubt anyone on this forum has stunk it up as bad as me, ha ha!!! If you think you have had a worse dry spell, I really would like to hear it, cause at this point I'm starting to think I take the Gold in this category! Anyone feel free to chime in, thanks.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to see you posting sos... I'm glad to hear the honesty and persistence. Just keep trying different things, How long are you calling for before you sit and watch ? I'm not all that big on the scent killer or being full camo but you can do as you please there. The weather is cooling now we'll have to meet up soon...


----------



## bgfireguy

Man dont feel bad, Ive had nothing but the old skunk (0 kills) as well up here in Illinois. The guys and gals on here have given me alot of great tips and insights (youngdon, chris, and antlerzz bein tops in that) It sucks, I just keep thinking that its only going to get better as the cold starts coming in. I do all that you have though i use my foxpro quite a bit. Late at night i can get them to repsond back so I know youre there. I guess the only thing I would say is lke Randy Anderson says: "you have to make sure there actually are coyotes in the area youre hunting. You can be a world champion caller and blow all day but if theres nothing in the area youre not going to get anything to come running." II personally have no room to talk with my goose egg score but i truly believe in what these guys say...


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome sos we've seen you doing a lot of looking on here as Don said good to see your writing something down! Again as Don said scent cover and all out camo don't really matter, its more to catch the hunters eye. Have you been scouting the area for any sign of predators like runs, dens, scat, hair caught on fence lines when they cross under wire etc. Do you have the use of a trail camera? Are you frightening the crap out of them by calling to loudly or over calling? I'm sure we'll get you on track.


----------



## sos1inmesa

Thanks for the comments and words of encouragement, I love this website for it's members and available information!

Youngdon, I look forward to going out and know I'll do nothing but learn learn learn. I initially call anywhere between 30 seconds and 2 minutes to "wake up the woods", as I've heard it referred to in another post.

Bgfireguy, sorry you are in the same boat as me but we will take care of business eventually. And when it happens for both of us, the pictures get posted here, as proof that our curses can be broken, ha ha!

Mattuk, There have only been a handful of areas I have called at, where I was unsure whether there were coyotes present. Most places I go are primed for them. We have a nice stretch of desert highway on the outskirts of where I live where they are very abundant. No joke, you cannot drive this 20 mile stretch at night without seeing one run out in the road (I've even hit one on accident with my truck.... maybe that's why they keep their distance from me). Bobcats are all around this area too. I can see them all the time driving, but never when I call. Which leads me to believe the area gets called by other hunters and the predators are very educated. I honestly think it has to be my calls (or a curse). I call really loud at first, but then tone it down a bit as to try and not scare them, but lure them closer. My e-caller is wired, and think my next purchase will be a wireless caller so I can distance myself even further and have more sound options. I think I need to re-watch some of my Randy Anderson Videos, take a trip with Youngdon, and start attending a local predator club that I found out meets once a month just 5 miles away from where I live ( http://www.azpredatorcallers.com/ ). I just can't see this extremely long dry spell last for much longer for me. I will definitely be getting at least 2 more trips in by the end of this week. After I get number 1, I will definitely tone it down a bit. But for now (and the past year or so) I only have 1 thing on my mind. Thanks guys and keep the comments and ideas coming, I'M A SPONGE SOAKING IT ALL IN!


----------



## Mattuk

Well I guess if you can save some money for a fox pro spitfire. The fact your seeing coyotes and bobcats all the time at night sounds very odd! Have you got a mojo critter?


----------



## sos1inmesa

Yeah, I just bought a mojo critter a few weeks ago and have used it the past 3 times I've gone out. I think a foxpro would really help my cause. What percent of the time are you using an e-caller compared to your hand calls?

It's no joke about the predators in my area. Had some relatives in town a few weeks ago (total city guys) and had some time to burn one night so I told them I'd show them a coyote. Took a drive to this particular area and 5 minutes later, sure enough a coyote runs out right in front of us.


----------



## Mattuk

sos1inmesa said:


> What percent of the time are you using an e-caller compared to your hand calls?


I don't have an e-caller, yet! I have only ever bought 3 hand calls in my life, one's ok, one's a jack rabbit distress call for coyotes and has only ever frightened the crap out of our foxes as I feel its to harsh! But the last call I bought is a fantastic call, the website is below ukfoxcall.com. I always called foxes in using my lips on the back or front of my hand.


----------



## hassell

If you see them at night then there around during the day, lay off the yote calls altogether, unless you know their lingo then all you're doing is telling them you're in the area. Find an area where you see them crossing the roads consistently and hunt off to either side where you can get in sort of quietly, I've taken my calls but lots of times never used them But their there if I need them, set out a decoy in a travelled area and sit and watch ( any movement is the key ), if they are crossing roads along certain stretches then they HAVE a food source their going too, find that and you will have success.


----------



## Mattuk

Maybe if your using rabbit distress sounds try some bird or small rodent sounds which I think would help with the bobcats.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> If you see them at night then there around during the day, lay off the yote calls altogether, unless you know their lingo then all you're doing is telling them you're in the area. Find an area where you see them crossing the roads consistently and hunt off to either side where you can get in sort of quietly, I've taken my calls but lots of times never used them But their there if I need them, set out a decoy in a travelled area and sit and watch ( any movement is the key ), if they are crossing roads along certain stretches then they HAVE a food source their going too, find that and you will have success.


+1 on laying off the coyote calls, unless you're fluent your telling them something you don't want to say.


----------



## JTKillough

Bad JuJu, I've been there. Take all your gear out of the closet and lay it out on the floor, place your coyote shooter across the chest of your camo shirt or coat, mouth calls and electronics need to be placed on either side of your shirt. Pants go upside down (you don't want the JuJu to creap into your trousers) below the shirt, with your knife in the pocket. Now retrieve the chicken foot from the freezer (I may have failed to mention the foot before hand), shake the foot over your gear, pay special attention to the gun and scope. After you think you've pulled the Bad JuJu off, put on all the camo, load the remaining gear into the truck, place JuJu foot in pocket and head for the coyote hills. Keep a close eye on things, you may get overrun.

And lay off the howler!


----------



## sos1inmesa

JT, after a long day at work, that is the most intelligent thing I've heard all day. I will get to the rituals later tonight, ha ha!!!

Laying off the howler... check! Those have always been the last calls I resort to anyway, as I've read elsewhere that coyote calls will scare off other predators like bobcats (don't know if that is true or not, but makes sense).

I'll be going out at least 2 more times this week to hopefully break this curse, I will keep ya posted.


----------



## Mattuk

Good luck, we're all wishing you success!


----------



## knapper

This is something I have never said and I have been on here a long time. I have yet to call in anything that I have been able to shoot. I have called in moose, ravens, bears, gotten ansewers from yoet and lynx but never gotten a shot at one yet. I have been working at it for over two years and have traveled many miles to get to the different locations. Now I am working some areas closer to home and only have to walk in to get to a possibly better areas. Don't give up this is a throw down chalange by the game we are after they want to see you quite.


----------



## Mattuk

And the same applies to you then Barry.


----------



## youngdon

It's all about patience...well mostly. Keep at it you two, I know you'll get a chance at something soon. Then everytime there after you'll run that one through your mind. Remember the #1 rule to coyote hunting... There are no rules, expect it when you least expect it, call when you think you shoukld be quiet and be quiet the rest of the time.... oh yeah and I would be remiss if I didn't tell you to sit still. (rule #2)


----------



## Antlerz22

hassell said:


> If you see them at night then there around during the day, lay off the yote calls altogether, unless you know their lingo then all you're doing is telling them you're in the area. Find an area where you see them crossing the roads consistently and hunt off to either side where you can get in sort of quietly, I've taken my calls but lots of times never used them But their there if I need them, set out a decoy in a travelled area and sit and watch ( any movement is the key ), if they are crossing roads along certain stretches then they HAVE a food source their going too, find that and you will have success.


I agree with hassell, hunt them like deer so to speak. Find an area that you know they cross or where you see them, sneak in using the wind in your face on the approach--find a vantage point without as you mentioned silhouetting yourself and just wait. They have to eat and drink water same as all of us, and if its being called they're educated on then you just took that out of the equasion. And dont call period--you want to determine if this is going to work--and was the problem-- so give it an honest try, and try to find natural funnels or foliage that they might like to skirt as well going to and from their waterholes/bedding areas. Ive had the big goose egg since april, I just punch holes in paper right now and am waiting for things to cool off a tad. Animals are like humans weather wise--they dont like the extremes either--so if in the forecast it cools suddenly for a day or two (apx ten degrees off normal) then thats also when it might be a better day. Good luck and it will happen!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Man I have yet to shoot a Mississippi yote yet. I have called them in, but they are tough to hunt down here so I feel your pain. It sounds like you need a confidence booster. Have you gone after any foxes yet? Its a ton of fun and will get your spirits back lifted. Do you have a foxpro call? If so go out after dark and sit in a field(with short-semi short grass) next to a woods line. Just sit out in the field a little bit where you can see a decent portion of the woods line. Its even better if it is a field sitting near a section of pine and hardwoods meeting.

Anyways, play the Scream-N fox sound on your foxpro. It should have come on it when you got it. If not PM me. If a gray fox hears it, he is coming! Use a bright red lens light. I go alone so i have one mounted on my 22lr (gun out of commision right now so I havent been in a while). I cut 2 tupperware lids and duct taped them on my light. Works great. Play that screaming fox sound and just hang out about 10 min. Shine the light constantly and scan. When they come out, you will see them jumping up in the grass. Their eyes GLOW, big time. When you are ready, smoke it. Its a ton of fun and here in the SE they are way easier than yotes. My yotes are smart.

Give it a try, what do you have to lose?


----------



## sos1inmesa

Thanks for all the comments. Every bit of advice mentioned here is etched in my brain. After reading the comments in this thread I think a huge part of my problem as everyone has been mentioning is not to go crazy loud with the calls. I normally have been hand calling pretty loud cause I've been afraid they won't hear me, but being quieter and not calling so much makes sense and I will give it a shot. I'm going out tonight, tomorrow night, and Saturday. So we'll see.

It's been really hard doing all this (taking up predator hunting and trying to get number one), but I didn't grow up hunting anything, so all this is fairly new to me. One thing I do have going for me (as I've mentioned to Youngdon), I have determination on my side. I never get discouraged after an outing, but try to gather info as to what went wrong and what I can do better. I love this challenge and know after number 1, it will release some tension and take the edge off a little. I normally like offroading, wakeboarding, and riding dirtbikes, but in the past few years, every free chance I get to play, I have put all that to the side to try to get predator number 1.

Destructive Mechanic, thanks for the advice. I'm in Arizona and I don't think there any foxes in my area, plus it's illegal to hunt at night here. I'd love to do a night hunt though, that would be awesome!!! I don't have a foxpro yet. I'm debating between a foxpro and the new primos alpha dog.

Antlerz22, that is a very interesting idea, and I'll have to give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Mattuk

Best of luck over the next 3 nights, that first one is around the corner!


----------



## HowlinRed

Keep at it SOS. It will happen for ya. Just keep using good "huntin" common sense. Listen to these guys, they know of what they speak. It will be tough huntin in Arizona with Don and JT running around but they didn't get'em all, so good luck.

I would say that I would have to call to the animal. That element of the hunt and the animal coming in is what gets my blood up. Thats just me though.


----------



## yotehd

keep at it it will happen,if you have a squeaker type call i would sneek into the set let settle down, clear your mind i mean clear your mind enjoy the spot breath in the air , look at your surroundings enjoy them, push out the thoughts you want to kill something,take in the whole beauty of the set , while using only the squeaker, they can hear it a long ways off, and very few guys use it there entire set.squeak some more, holy crap theres a coyote standing there. i have even taken the little squeaky out and used by blowing in little bursts, they love that hi pitch little sound and yes i have called in many fox and cats and coyotes doing that , clear your mind the animal will present themselves to you. gdluck yh


----------



## yotehd

If that doesnt help get up in the morning and make a smoke tobacco offering to the game gods.


----------



## sos1inmesa

Yotehd, I have a squeaker and will definitely try that, thanks!!!

So I went out tonight, and followed all the advice here in this thread. First off, I ditched the howler. I started off with a loud rabbit in distress hand call. I timed it and only called for 30 seconds on the first call, which felt shorter than what I normally do. Instead of calling every 2 - 5 minutes after the initial call, I waited 10 - 15 minutes. At that point I followed up with a much quieter than normal 10 second distress call. Normally my followups are just as loud as the first one and more frequent. I had to really focus to make sure and do quiet calls. After doing this quieter 10 second call I waited about 3 minutes and kept hearing something about 30 yards behind me. I was in somewhat thick desert on a hillside with fairly decent visibility in front of me. After hearing this sound behind me at least 3 times I thought for sure something was behind me. My first thought was it was a bobcat (just cause the mountain was to our backs). I had a big palo verde tree behind us blocking my view to see what could be making the noise. After this third time hearing the noise I stood up to try and see around the tree behind us. I kind of shuffled my feet a little on accident and slowly leaned to the side to scan the area and saw nothing. I slowly turned back around to scan in front of me (while I was still standing), and GUESS WHAT!!!!??? There was a coyote about 400 yards away staring right at me. As I raised my gun, he made his way over the hill and out of site. We stood our ground another 30 minutes hoping he'd come back, but nothing.

I'm extremely excited I called one in on my first trip after posting this thread, but wish I would have followed the advice of holding still. There's no doubt in my mind he got spooked from either my movement or foot shuffle, cause his body was facing us, but his head was completely cranked in our direction trying to figure us out. I can't wait to go out again tomorrow!!! Attached is a picture of the area we were hunting, to get an idea of the thickness I'm usually dealing with. This is a little more open than most areas around here.

Maybe there is no curse after all. I feel very close to getting this elusive number one!!!


----------



## youngdon

Wow You almost had one. When you go out tomorrow do not go to the same area.. leave him alone for a bit.

Pretty country SOS, that's Arizona for sure. Always take the high ground to cut the thickness out of the equation as much as possible. They'll come up the draws right to your feet if you let them. I know the feeling of something behind you that way. I've blown that one as well. It may just be a packrat, but could be a coyote or bob. I always try to have my caller out to the side and down hill a bit so I'm not calling them right to me.


----------



## bgfireguy

Awesome brother. See, theres hope yet for all of waiting on that first one. At least you can get out right now. Most of my spots are surrounded by corn fields so ive gotta wait a few weeks for it all to come down before I can start hitting it hard. Fantastic SOS


----------



## sos1inmesa

Youngdon, for sure. I'll wait a good few weeks before returning to this spot. I've personally spoke to 3 different people in our area who have stories of cats sneaking up behind them while they were calling, so that thought is always in the back of my mind. Another story I've heard was a good buddy of mine... supposedly the story goes, his cousin was hunting coyotes around Roosevelt Lake, when they heard something behind them. He turned around to stare down a mountain lion, he supposedly no scoped him (as there was no time to aim down the barrel), and the attachment is the result... I nice big cat. I blurred the guys face out, as I don't know his cousin. But his cousin is 6 foot, so this is a good sized cat. So I'm always thinking about stuff sneaking up behind me, ha ha!!!

bgfireguy, can't wait for those fields to go down for you. I'm amazed at how this small bit of advice made such a huge difference on my first trip out.


----------



## youngdon

Note to self: buy a lion tag !


----------



## youngdon

Trust me SOS I know that hair on the back of your neck standing on end feeling when you hear something behind you. I'm glad all the Herrerasaurus' are extinct.


----------



## Mattuk

sos at least you've seen one thats a great start! I think Don is right buy a cougar tag! The next post on here had better be of you and a dead coyote or bobcat! No pressure!


----------



## hassell

Yes I try to instill in people that are calling predators or big game to have the thickest bunch of bush behind you, cause you always have to expect the unexpected.


----------



## yotehd

Gettn closer just relax keep at it your time is near,	looks like the ground i call up on the navajo rez. gd luck.


----------



## bgfireguy

Yea I'm tellin you. The guys and gals on here that are givng advice to us predator virgins for free are worth their weight in gold. They've certainly changed my way of thinking on how to approach my way of hunting. In fact I think I'm gonna go start a new topic and see if we can't get these to dispense some more knowledge for us


----------



## sos1inmesa

For sure BG! When I created this topic, I honestly was doing it to stump everyone. I thought everybody would read my list of things I'm doing right and say, "wow he's right, he really is cursed". But instead, I was asked questions and evaluated, and afterward was given valuable information. I honestly feel much more educated today than I thought I was a week ago. I still haven't put one down yet, but I'm feeling real good! Especially after calling one in on my first outing after putting my story out there. I'm not exaggerating either, I have probably gone out at least 50 times now in the past 2 years. So to have such a great result so quick by tweaking something so small, is a really good sign in my eyes!


----------



## JTKillough

No need...BGFG!..... Don't be afraid to change it up. Use different sounds. One of my favorite is an open reed mouth call blown as deep and raspy as possible. Put the call as far into the mouth as far possible and still be able to contact the reed. If you've got an electronic, let it play continuously on a low volume while you rip it up with a mouth call. Once your coyote is spotted, lay off the mouth call and let him come to the electronic. My favorite bit of advise for new callers is this.......Learn to look at country and pick up the changes. That being-any movement. Don't stare at the landscape looking for a coyote, look for movement. Much easier to pick out. Just because that rabbit just busted from cover, doesn't mean that its just a rabbit, there may be a coyote coming in that spooked the rabbit, investigate the movement and if your satisfied that its nothing, move on. But investigate every movement, there will be a lot. Animals are hard to see, until they move!

Camoflauge......everything. Period! Head to toe!

Practice your shooting and calling, religiously!

Be quite, coming/while you're there/ and leaving, be still, scan with just your eyes, not your head, play the wind, if its wrong, come back at the opposite end of the day, wind normally switches nearly 180 degrees from morning to evening.

Use yellow tinted glasses, they enhanse the color of critters, making them easier to see and hey, they may save your eyesight. A bonus!

Have fun!

Hunt coyotes where they hunt food, hunt coyotes where coyotes live----look for sign, tracks/scat

Set up on a hillside/or at least against a backdrop "bush/rock/tree" try to have something at your back, to break up the human form.

Study coyotes and learn all you can about how they live.

Take plenty water for at least two days, in the desert, and be sure someone knows where you're at.

Keep at it, don't get disappointed if you get nothing, it happens, this is not the best time of year to hunt coyote, there is a lot of food out there for him to eat, so it makes calling him to you harder, I hunted five days straight in at the beginning of this month and never connected, I seen one coyote, way out, uninterested in my calling.....He'll get hungry later in the year, then I'll return. I still had fun!

Have fun.......very important!

Keep a chicken foot in the freezer, just in case!


----------



## Mattuk

Top advice Jim.


----------



## youngdon

Good advice JT.

There are no chikens around JT would a duck foot work ?


----------



## JTKillough

Iffy. At best!


----------



## yotehd

Good advice JT. this is another thing to try ive used with success, coyote isnt hungry he has plenty to eat, coyotes can be somewhat lazy, they can also be curious and greedy i will only call with a bird or rodent sound, he may not be hungry enough to deal with a rabbit but the ease of a small rodent or bird perks his curiousity and his greed for a topped off belly and he knows the little animals take a lot less effort to obtain. just somethen from my 2cents.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I would say there was already coyotes called but not seen on previous hunts. No Matter what keep calling. I have been calling for over 30 years and trying to talk their talk aint my thing. Hell I have worked with Hispanics for over 20 years and they try and teach me what I am saying and I look like a fool. I wouldnt want to guess what I said in yote langugage!!!(spelling) How that for the english lang!!!!! need I say more?I could be right and I could be wrong Do I know? Not really. But I can mimic distress calls but there aint NO way I can speak their langugage!!!!!! My first animal was called over 35 plus years ago on a hand call P.S Olt Fox Coyote Call 22 mag rifle on Clear Creek behind my Uncles . You never forget your first!!!!!! No matter what dont give up !!! Use calls that are more forgiving such as distress calls. Listen to the older cassette tapes and try and mimic them. The new looped digital aint no wheres as good as the older cassettes! IMHO. Times are always changing there are more predator callers than there use to be. They are teaching them to be wiser so we as predator hunters must step up and out of the (Box) per say to get our quarry. No misstake they are very smart and capable of learnig otherwise we would have wiped them out long ago!!!!!. Sorry not around much but a whole lot happening in my world!!! Hope to be around more but aint gonna guarantte it yet!!( spelling) Smoker calling my name !!!!! Notice my neck swelling slightly and feeling more Horny than Usuall must be getting close to that time of year!!!LOL Hang in there SOS it is gonnahappen if you continue to do what is needed!!!


----------



## sos1inmesa

JTKillough said:


> Use yellow tinted glasses, they enhanse the color of critters, making them easier to see and hey, they may save your eyesight. A bonus!


JT, this is great advice! I had to pick up some ammo at Sportsman Warehouse today before hitting the shooting range and decided to pick up a set of yellow tinted glasses (because of your recommendation). The range is out in the desert, with a big mountain as the backdrop. After an hour and half of wearing the glasses while shooting, I took my glasses off, and it felt like I was putting dark tinted glasses on, just by removing the yellow tinted glasses. It seriously felt like my visibility just went down a couple notches. I'm excited to try this out in the field. I'll take any advantage I can get.

My next post on here, should be pics of my first predator kill!!! So stay tuned everybody...


----------



## Mattuk

sos1inmesa said:


> My next post on here, should be pics of my first predator kill!!! So stay tuned everybody...


Lets hope your not jumping the gun there sos! I really hope it is, good luck!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Go get em tiger! I need to buckle down and do some calling myself! You are getting me all pumped up!


----------



## youngdon

We'll wait right here !


----------



## Antlerz22

might go this weekend, fall is in the air. The nights are cooling off good and early morns are delicious. Almost that time guys!


----------



## sos1inmesa

I hope I'm not posting too much, but just want to keep everyone updated on this exciting thread! I've got some great stuff for you all today!!!

Ok, so I started this thread October 26th, and received great input from all of you guys in the following days. Here is a breakdown of my success since you guys analyzed my issues:

September 26th to the 28th: Received awesome advice from you all.
September 28th: Saw a coyote, didn't have a good shot (refer to post #25 in this thread)
September 29th: No action (other than spotting a Javelina)
October 1st: Called a coyote in at a 150 yards, took the shot and missed (like a noob, I'm blaming it on nerves and that I left my shooting stick in the truck)
October 3rd: Called in a Cudamundy (first one I had seen, don't know if it is a predator or if your allowed to shoot, so I let him go)

October 5th (This Morning): I went out early this morning with my good buddy Cory. Both me and him have taken up predator hunting the same time, and have both been predator virgins for longer than we have wanted. I think I have been out quite a few more times than him, and claim to be a little more obsessed. Our rule has been the first one who spots it, gets the shot (until we at least both get our first ones out of the way). So this morning after about 6 minutes from doing my first call, Cory spotted one and dropped it!!! This has been the first time even witnessing a predator going down. Even though it was him doing the shooting and not me, it was still really exciting!!! Attached is a picture of Cory with his first dog.

October 5th (This Evening): I then decided to go out again later tonight (in a different spot of course). This time I was with a different friend. We pulled up to a nice overlook of a desert wash. There was a good 20 foot drop right in front of us, but the spot made for a good lookout. No joke, after about a minute and a half of my first call, I look down about 25 yards below us, and a coyote looks right up at us and looks as though he's ready to take off. In one quick movement, I point the gun down, quickly aim down the scope and pull the trigger. After I shoot, he immediately yelps, and does a little twister thing and rolls in the ground. THEN GUESS WHAT?!!?? He gets up and takes off!!! No joke! I took 2 shots after he started running, but he had a lot of cover and I couldn't finish it and put him down. He was moving good!!! We couldn't run directly down to track him cause of the steep ledge we were on. We had to get in my truck and drive about a half mile to walk down into the thick wash he ran into. We spent almost an hour looking for him with no luck! We couldn't find tracks, a blood trail, NOTHING!!! I feel bad for the guy and hope he didn't suffer. Until I have a picture as proof, in my book I still do not have number one.

I am absolutely excited and am loving this sport more than I had imagined. Since posting this thread last Monday, I have had sighting 4 OUT OF 6 TIMES I'VE GONE OUT!!! These stats are INCREDIBLE compared to before creating this thread where I couldn't call in and see a coyote if my life depended on it!!! I thank all you for taking the time to chime in and help me, and know this recent success is all in direct relation to the way I was doing my calls. All the coyotes I've called in the past week have came in within 15 minutes of doing my first call at each spot. I feel extremely confident now in my calling, and just need to work on my nerves now and get number 1. I will post pics as soon as it happens. There might not have been a curse after all....


----------



## youngdon

Nice going on the call though Jake.If you can't call them in you aren't going to shoot very many and you seem to have the calling working for you.

Coyotes are pretty tough little dudes... I've had a few run and they usually hide in a bush fairly close if they are hit bad, sometimes they will run regardless. Always chamber another round and keep your eye on them until you are sure they are down. That rule should be followed for all game animals.


----------



## Mattuk

Bad luck on not finding that coyote Jake, these things do happen the thing is to learn from them and not let it happen again. Well done to your friend Corey, he owe's you one now!

You have Coati's in Arizona?


----------



## yotehd

Congrats way to go ,losing them happens but your definetly on your way.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. also, it will only get better.


----------



## JTKillough

Yes, Matt, we have Coati's, nasty little buggers, but they go down easy. FYI, you can legally take one Coati per season (Sept 1-Mar-31). Congrats on your call in. We'll anxiously await your picture.


----------



## Mattuk

JTKillough said:


> Yes, Matt, we have Coati's, nasty little buggers.


I really like them!


----------



## youngdon

We all know how well the honor system works.....Just one now !


----------



## JTKillough

I have never had one come to the call, still waiting, but when it does, I'll be adding it to my called in collection.....Done! In season of course.


----------



## youngdon

I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## Antlerz22

Congrats and glad you have the confidence now, thats a big hurdle in itself. Your next trip just make sure your gun is pointing in the general direction you think hes going to show from, and before you start your calling; that way you make less movement getting on him. Other than that sounds like you have everything in order.


----------



## knapper

Went out and tried two different sets and the duck hunters had everything hold up, I guess. Called in some ravens some magpies and that was about it. If any thing was out they were wearing body armor if they were smart. Will try again next week in a different area.


----------



## youngdon

Normally other people around is a bad sign for me. Especially if they are shooting.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Normally other people around is a bad sign for me. Especially if they are shooting.


Yea I might have stuck around with the yote calling to see how many ducks landed--hehehe.


----------



## youngdon

LOL

MR Ducks


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> LOL
> 
> MR Ducks


MR Not


----------



## youngdon

OSMR


----------



## youngdon

CM WANGS


----------



## sos1inmesa

Antlerz22 said:


> Yea I might have stuck around with the yote calling to see how many ducks landed--hehehe.


That is freaking awesome! Ha ha!

I'm surprised at how many people I've seen out in the deep wild. I'm not talking about places near the city, but on occasions I've spent some good time purposely trying to get out where you think humans don't visit more than a couple times a year, and guess what? After getting set up, here comes a truck, or some bicyclists, or some quads. I'm big into dirtbiking and taking out the UTV's, so makes me wonder how many times I've ruined it for a hunter, lol.


----------



## youngdon

It sure makes you wonder doesn't it ? I know I've ruined it for a few hunters by accident of course... well except for one azzwipe who came through with his truck and dusted me BAD. He was bird hunting and I screwed with his for the next two days.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> CM WANGS


LIB MR Ducks!


----------



## yotefixer

About the only advice I can give you that I haven't seen posted yet is you said you start with a loud call .
Try and start with a low volume wait a few minutes then increase the volume a little 
I used too start loud thinking they wouldn't hear me but caught myself blowing close by critters out ,
A loud noise that wakes a sleeping yote scares them 
just my .02
Good luck!


----------



## sos1inmesa

Well, the day finally happened, I got my first predator! The weight of the world has been lifted off my shoulders. I took up predator hunting 2 years ago, and it has been a wild ride getting the first one under my belt. I have been very diligent, and hard headed that I wasn't going to give up. I've averaged 4 predator hunting trips a week for the past 4 months. I've guessed ever since taking it up, I've got over 150 trips under my belt.

It hasn't been absolute failure, I've called in and seen at least 15 to 20 yotes and one bobcat (which my friend shot). I've taken 5 shots on different coyotes in the past 3 months, but missed for the most unluckiest reasons. One time was cause I had my heavy custom 15lb sniper .308 and couldn't steady the shot as I was foolishly trying to free hand the shot, other shots were with my new lighter rifle, but at far distances was having issues free handing the shots, even with a newly purchased one legged shooting stick which I thought would help, but actually still had significant left and right sway. To cure my missed shots, I invested in a bipod shooting stick (thanks to the advice of Youngdon) and the first shot I took at a predator with the bipod.... cat down!!!

My first predator was an average size bobcat. He came running into the call. I spotted him at about 150 yards. He finally got to about the 100 yard mark. He was on a hill, and I was on a hill, where a small ravine separated hills we were on. I had set my e-caller in the bottom of the ravine. The cat posted up and didn't want to come in any closer. I cranked the caller way down and his curiosity was definitely there as he sat there staring in the direction of the sound for a good 3 or 4 minutes. He started turning sideways making his way behind a bush. He either could have been circling down for a closer look, or he knew something was up and was leaving. I didn't want to take a chance so I took the shot. Cat down!!!

I had a lot of confidence going out on this specific trip. This trip was a little different than most others I had gone on. To find out why, visit the thread below:

http://www.predatort...__20#entry50862

I've got another thread I need to update, on a brand new model e-caller I used for this kill, which you can see here:

http://www.predatort...__20#entry51544

I give credit and thanks to PredatorTalk, Youngdon, and everyone on this thread and forum who have encouraged me, and given me advice to overcome the World's Longest Predator Hunting Dry Spell.

More kills will be coming in the near future!


----------



## youngdon

Nice job ! Great write ups too ! Thanks for all the kind words but the reality is *You did it*. Congrats again !


----------



## Antlerz22

Hey theres a yote holding that cat, shoot him! LOL Good job success and broken ice, the rest come easier at least mentally.


----------



## hassell

Also a big Congrats., great write up to.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SOS I now see why you were having such a hard time. Your coyotes have learned to mix their camo to separated themselves from the rest of the pack. You may possibly have the eastern coyote in your area as I here it they are alot smarter than average western dog. LOL Congrats on your first dog down. Hope to see many more in the future


----------



## youngdon

oops !! That's a cat Rodney ! You must have fire up the tandy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I seen the cat its the yote holding it that amazed me. I heard they preyed on them! just never seen it before!


----------



## singlesix

sos im happy your sticking with it, hard not to feel bad about missing but fact is everyone does. I wish i had pictures of all the ones i have missed(might be a tad embarressing) My buddy missed one today that wasnt 30 yards in front of him. I missed two today myself. I look forward to seeing your first coyote pic. How do the yellow tinted glasses work for ya? Im thinking about giving them a try.


----------



## sos1inmesa

singlesix said:


> How do the yellow tinted glasses work for ya? Im thinking about giving them a try.


Thanks singlesix! I took them out twice, and then lost them. The two outings where I used them I didn't see anything, so I'm still curious to see how well they do with spotting moving objects. The times I did bring them, it really did give things an "enhanced" look. When I took them off (in the middle of my second stand), it didn't feel like I took the glasses off, but more felt like I put dark sunglasses on.


----------



## sos1inmesa

I know most of the regulars on this website know of the recent success I've had from my other 2 posts (Youngdon is the man, and The Primos Alpha Dogg E-caller). But I thought it was time for an update on this thread that I created, just to document *here* for anyone that might read the beginning of this thread and ask "whatever happened to this guy?".

As mentioned, less than 3 weeks ago I got my first predator... a bobcat!!! I think I have mentioned on this thread (and I know I've thrown it around other places), that I probably had about 150 hunting trips out trying to get a predator before I got this first one. I felt I had the worst luck in the world. I mentioned the day I got my bobcat, that success would now be more frequent. So this little update of the past 3 weeks is to show everyone the transformation that took place.

The changing point (which I haven't mentioned on this thread), was going out hunting with Youngdon. The first trip out after hunting with him, I got my bobcat. 2nd Trip out after Youngdon, called in a fox for my cousin. 3rd trip out, called in 3 coyotes (but missed my shot on the 1st one, 2nd one no shot was taken, and 3rd one my cousin missed), 4th trip out was with Youngdon again and we called in 2 coyotes which he took down like a pro, 5th trip out was yesterday and I got my first coyote, and a few stands later called in another fox that we took.

It went from no success, to success out every trip. The change happened immediately by finally going out with someone who knew what they were doing. I had no experience in the sport, and was never really raised around hunting. So this has all been completely new for me. I was just as motivated and determined back in my "no success days" than I am now, I just really needed someone who knew what they were doing, to physically go out and analyze my setups to see where I could improve. There were things I was doing wrong, that I had no idea were wrong (for example, over-calling my areas which I thought wasn't a mistake cause I'd give them 2-3 week breaks.... and volume control on my calls). I think those were my 2 main things that were messing me up. I have taken care of those aspects by choosing higher quality areas to hunt, and by really focusing on toning my calls down, and the results have been incredible!!!

It's an exciting sport, and I'm excited that the wheels are finally turning!!!


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Sos...The monkey is off your back.That is one pretty dog BTW.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

great job sos


----------



## Antlerz22

Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up--got the monkey off! Good job, tomorrows my turn ---on a WMA, never tried there but it should be prime as I know almost for sure no one hunts them exclusively but only when opportunity knocks when deer hunting. Deer hunting is closed there for now, but season is still in till the end of the month in the state. It has clear cut areas adjoining swamps and creeks and the like with open areas I can climb a tree and cover some long distances. Think I might get lucky tomorrow, provided no small game hunters enter my area as its open in the WMA for that.


----------



## sos1inmesa

Awesome Antlerz! I love predator hunting! So if you get anything, PM me a picture. I'm going out of town the next 2 or 3 days to Sedona AZ to celebrate my 8th year anniversary with my wife. Sedona is an awesome little "getaway" resort type town that boasts the beautiful outdoors. My brother in law and my sister are coming along.... oh, and my 22-250 and my hunting gear are coming too.


----------



## youngdon

SOS, Congrats on your anniversary.....isn't your wife only 20 now ? LOL Enjoy Sedona. take pics to share. I hear the dogs up there wear turquoise jewelry.


----------



## Antlerz22

sos1inmesa said:


> Awesome Antlerz! I love predator hunting! So if you get anything, PM me a picture. I'm going out of town the next 2 or 3 days to Sedona AZ to celebrate my 8th year anniversary with my wife. Sedona is an awesome little "getaway" resort type town that boasts the beautiful outdoors. My brother in law and my sister are coming along.... oh, and my 22-250 and my hunting gear are coming too.


 Im going to make sure he doesnt give anyone the stinkeye as Don did, unless I have to take a quick shot if moving out of range etc...


----------



## sos1inmesa

Ha ha, Don you crack me up!!! You do know I can photoshop that turquoise jewelry on a potential predator we get there... just to fulfill this jewelry fantasy of yours, LOL!!!!

Antlerz, don't take that stinkeye from anyone! Good luck tomorrow, I'm excited for you to get out.


----------



## youngdon

If they give you the stinkeye make them pay ......and don't give change.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> If they give you the stinkeye make them pay ......and don't give change.


 Thats the plan --an eye between the eyes--but it could get messy im going to use superformance 58 gr vmax at 3925fps should open his mind on the no stinkeye policy LOL.


----------



## BivyHunter

Sos,

You killed one with your truck? Hey, in my book that counts. A win is a win, right?









Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> Thats the plan --an eye between the eyes--but it could get messy im going to use superformance 58 gr vmax at 3925fps should open his mind on the no stinkeye policy LOL.


You might be surprised what happens...I hit this guy with a 55 gr Nosler ballistic tip that left my tube at about that same velocity. It was a slightly downhill shot at about 150 yds there was a bullet sized entrance and a small exit behind the right ear ...His brains were like ramen soup just leaking out that little 6mm hole. I'd have thought it might have blown the top of his head off. A SP bullet probably would have. That little white thing sticking out of his forehead is ungray matter.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> You might be surprised what happens...I hit this guy with a 55 gr Nosler ballistic tip that left my tube at about that same velocity. It was a slightly downhill shot at about 150 yds there was a bullet sized entrance and a small exit behind the right ear ...His brains were like ramen soup just leaking out that little 6mm hole. I'd have thought it might have blown the top of his head off. A SP bullet probably would have. That little white thing sticking out of his forehead is ungray matter.


 Yea thats the look right there. If you look close , he's looking up at that leaking new orifice!


----------



## youngdon

HAHAHA

That was a memorable stand. I have no idea where that yote came from. He was just standing there staring in my direction,SOS was around the corner of the hillside with his e-caller. I think I may head that way tomorrow.


----------



## Antlerz22

[sup]Good luck and try to put the next one, in one ear and out the other![/sup]


----------



## youngdon

Just for you Antlerz...


----------

